# Just diagnosed with ectopic :(



## epump

Hi everyone, I posted here a few weeks ago about my low and slow to rise HcG. Well after about 3 weeks I got my answer today. Just diagnosed with an ectopic. There was a small sac seen in the left tube near my ovary. My HcG was 3500 this morning (up from 1126 a week ago). Because we caught it so early, I was given a dose of methotrexate today. I'll have my HcG monitored every week to make sure it goes down.

Can anyone give me advice as to what expect with methotraxate? Bleeding, cramping, nausea, etc? I know this means we can't try for 3 months due to it preventing your body form absorbing folic acid. :(

My DH and I are pretty devastated. I had an early miscarriage in December so my pregnancies are 2 for 2 in losses :(.

Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Epump, sorry to hear you are going through this, I think methotrexate can have different effects on different people.
I was going to have methotrexate in my last pg loss due to ectopic and was devastated as I knew I wouldn't be able to try for 3 months, the decision was taken out of my hands due to size of pg and rupture, so I lost my right tube.

I think there can be cramps and bleeding but not necessarily straight away, im sure someone will have many more facts on here regarding the injection.

I do kow it's important that they check HCG levels ate falling as again some people have needed 2 injections.

I'm sorry for you losses, it's so sad and am sending you lots of positive vibes.

xxx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Epump, sorry to hear you are going through this as well, my story is pretty similar i had a mmc in nov last year n i just had the methotrexate injection just under 3 weeks ago. My pregnancy had already failed so my numbers were starting to go down by themselves and they were not as high as yours.

I was told days 2-4 would be when i got the bad cramps and nausea but as it happens i only got a slight bit of cramping n i was sick once roughly 24 hours after actually having the injection. I then had nothing else until bout 10 days later when i started to get aching and stabbing pains up and down my right side and around my right ovary area, this hasnt been too bad though and everyday paracetamol has taken it away easily. 

Everyone us different and can get different side effects but try to relax and not worry about it, i was just waiting for this terrible sickness and pain to come and it never did so i worried myself for no reason. I have another blood test on thursday (3 weeks after injection) and fingers crossed its my last, then i can get on with counting down the longest 3 months of my life, haha. I have decided though im going to enjoy the summer and enjoy doing things im not allowed to when pregnant, eg having an alcoholic drink in a beer garden, weather permitting!!

Hope this helps, feel free to message me if you need to talk xx


----------



## epump

Thank you so much, both of you. It means a lot. It's hard right now being in such limbo, not knowing if my HcG is going down appropriately, if I will start having severe pain, etc. And after 3 weeks of pregnancy limbo, this just seems like even more. And I know I'm in for a long road of waiting for the HcG to go all the way down to 0. Gah, it's so hard :(, but thank you again for your comments.


----------



## Kiki0522

epump- I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. I was diagnosed with an ectopic in January and it was my first pregnancy. It was so hard. It's even harder because they are so drawn out. We caught mine early and I received the Methotrexate injection as well. I had some uncomfortable cramping a few hours after the shot which subsided by the next day. I didn't have any bleeding at all. It took 8 days for my levels to drop from 450 to 375. I was so scared it wasn't working. Then about 4 days after that blood draw, I started to get real achey and crampy for a couple of days. This was about a week and a half after the injection. It wasn't uncomfortable. Just annoying. I had a blood draw 2 days later and they had dropped to 48 then to 8 and 3 days later I had AF. All the achy and crampy was the pregnancy finally dissolving. So if you get that kind of cramps and aches a little while after.. It definitely could be that! 

Good luck! It can get depressing at times because there will be days you just want it to be over. All of the waiting and blood draws.. It seems like it goes on forever. But it will get better! Talk to me anytime! :hugs:


----------



## epump

Thank you guys for comments, they mean a lot.

I had my first blood draw yesterday after getting the methotrexate a week ago. My HcG had gone up slightly to 4200 (from 3500 on the day of the shot). My doctor wasn't too concerned and said that it can be common for them to rise a few days after the shot before starting fall. He wants to do another blood draw tomorrow and if that has gone up again, then he'll give a second does of methotrexate.

I'm just so scared with all of this. It's been such a long, hard process and it's still not even over. If anyone has any good stories about methotrexate working after a few extra days, I would greatly appreciate it. :(


----------



## JPARR01

What happened with your other blood draw?


----------



## epump

It went down about 300 which is good (from 4200 to 3900). So my dr. said I didn't need a second shot right now. I'm going back in tomorrow (basically every 48hrs) for another check. So, it went down, but my levels are still high and I'm so worried I'm still in danger of rupturing. I'm not feeling any pain on my left side (where the sac was), but just a lot of intense cramping and some bleeding. This is so hard and painful :( 

How are you doing?? Thinking of you,


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey epump,

I'm glad to hear your levels are going down. I'm so sorry you are in pain and bleeding, but I know that means that levels are dropping when all that happens... I hope this is over soon for you. I've been thinking about you. Did the dr say how long you should bleed/cramp for with the shot?

Heather


----------



## JPARR01

epump said:


> It went down about 300 which is good (from 4200 to 3900). So my dr. said I didn't need a second shot right now. I'm going back in tomorrow (basically every 48hrs) for another check. So, it went down, but my levels are still high and I'm so worried I'm still in danger of rupturing. I'm not feeling any pain on my left side (where the sac was), but just a lot of intense cramping and some bleeding. This is so hard and painful :(
> 
> How are you doing?? Thinking of you,

I go for my first checkup and bloodwork tmrw after getting the shot this past Tuesday. I guess the doctor will tell me what I can't do now that I was given the shot. I have read that you can't TTC for 3 months after the shot. I super upset over that. I will keep you posted on what the doctor says to me. Wish the doctor talked to me more about the shot before I got it.


----------



## hollyw79

epump said:


> It went down about 300 which is good (from 4200 to 3900). So my dr. said I didn't need a second shot right now. I'm going back in tomorrow (basically every 48hrs) for another check. So, it went down, but my levels are still high and I'm so worried I'm still in danger of rupturing. I'm not feeling any pain on my left side (where the sac was), but just a lot of intense cramping and some bleeding. This is so hard and painful :(
> 
> How are you doing?? Thinking of you,

I'm sorry you're still going through this my dear :hugs: I hope things turn around for you and that you are back on the mend soon!


----------



## C&J

So sorry for what you are going through, I had a ruptured ectopic 5 weeks ago tomorrow.


----------



## Looloobelle

Hi

I was treated with MTX in December - 11th and then 22nd. On Christmas Day I was in real pain, though it had ruptured, but when I had my bloods done on Boxing Day they had halved, so the pain was obv the drug "working" (for want of a better term). The whole process is a nightmare I know, I felt like a ticking bomb, constantly worried about rupture. It a mixture of emotions when you feel relief at levels dropping, because with that I felt guilt. When I finally got discharged (19th Jan) - I thought I would feel glad that it was over, but instaead I cried all the way to work from the hospital - it felt all to final.

Hang in there, it does get better.

x


----------



## josey123

So sorry for your loss i had ectopic in august last year lost my left tube and then anothe ectopic in Nov....luckily could be treated with methotrexate so my tube was saved...any loss is a awful experience and my thoughts with you im now going for counselling x


----------



## epump

Thanks everyone for the comments and kind words. I thought I would give a quick update. I had my bloods drawn again this past Friday and luckily there was a big drop: from 3900 (Wednesday) to 2500. So they fell a lot in 48 hrs. I hope that continues.

Unfortunately, I had to go to the ER on Friday morning b/c the cramping was just unbearable. I was in so much pain, nauseous, bleeding. It was so awful. They did an ultrasound and could no longer see the sac in my left tube, which is good. Means the methotrexate is working and dissolving the pregnancy. They also said all the bleeding and cramping was good as it was my body passing everything along.

Sat/Sun were better, but last night I woke up at 3:30am in severe pain again. Ugh, when will the cramping end?? 

I go in this Friday for another blood draw - my doctor thinks the last big drop means they can now check me every week instead of every 48hrs. Hoping and praying things continue to look good and this horrible bleeding/cramping starts to taper off.

This is honestly one of the hardest things I've had to deal with. I found out I was pregnant on Feb 18th and now I'm still waiting for everything to get resolved. Going through an ectopic is such a drawn out ordeal. It's been awful.

Hugs and prayers to all of you, xoxo


----------



## Looloobelle

Aw glad things are starting to happen for you, it's so bitter-sweet isn't it? I felt guilt at being glad the numbers were dropping as I said, but I did quickly come to terms with the fact that my pg was never going to end in a baby and things could have been a whole lot worse. 

xx


----------



## Looloobelle

Aw glad things are starting to happen for you, it's so bitter-sweet isn't it? I felt guilt at being glad the numbers were dropping as I said, but I did quickly come to terms with the fact that my pg was never going to end in a baby and things could have been a whole lot worse. 

xx


----------



## epump

Just got my HcG back from this morning - it's now at 77 (down from 2500 a week ago). So this is really good news. I'm hoping I be close to zero next week. Waiting to hear back from the Dr about whether I'm cleared for exercise. Really hoping to get in a run this weekend.

This process has been so emotionally and physically training. Just a few weeks ago I was anxiously hoping my HcG would go up, now I'm experience relief that it's at a 77. It is so bittersweet.

Thanks to everyone for the continued support.


----------



## LiftandRun

epump,
So glad to hear things are improving and going in the right direction for you. I may be facing a similar situation so reading your posts have been a great help. 
Big Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## epump

Thanks so much, *LiftandRun*. Feel free to message me if you have any questions. Hope your situation turns out better!


----------



## JPARR01

Glad to hear your levels are down to 77! 

Are you still bleeding, cause I am and I am so ready for it to be over with (today is day 21 of the bleeding). I had my blood taken on Tuesday( March 29) and levels were at 43.7. Friday the 25th my levels were at 67. So they are decreasing, but not as fast as I would like them to be. I guess the methotrexate it working and doing what it is supposed to do. Keep me updated!


----------



## JPARR01

Glad to hear your levels are down to 77! 

Are you still bleeding, cause I am and I am so ready for it to be over with (today is day 21 of the bleeding). I had my blood taken on Tuesday( March 29) and levels were at 43.7. Friday the 25th my levels were at 67. So they are decreasing, but not as fast as I would like them to be. I guess the methotrexate it working and doing what it is supposed to do. Keep me updated!


----------



## JPARR01

Sorry! Double post!


----------



## epump

*JPARR01*, thank you. I am hoping things are finally looking better! My bleeding stopped yesterday - it lasted about 10 days. The cramping lasted for about 6 days. I'm wondering if I will bleed more when my HcG gets all the way to zero or if this is it until my next period in a few weeks...?

Glad your bloods are going down as well. I hear they move more slowly once they get under 100.


----------



## LiftandRun

epump said:


> Thanks so much, *LiftandRun*. Feel free to message me if you have any questions. Hope your situation turns out better!

Thank you so much. I will for sure take you up on that!


----------



## Looloobelle

The ectopic trust website is great for info too. And yeah once under 100 they seem to slow down a bit. As for bleeding everyone seems to be different, Ibled for about three weeks and then got my first period 18days after i was discharged.

take care ladies, it does get better.
xx


----------



## Michelle78

epump,

So glad that everything is getting better. I found out that I was pregnant the same day as you, and learned on 3/8 that my pregnancy did not develop the way it should have. They don't know whether it was ectopic or not (and they have told me they will probably never know for sure), because they were not able to see anything on the u/s in my tubes. My hcg levels did not get very high (only about 1100), and they saw something that may have been a sac in the uterus, but it was too tiny for them to say one way or the other. 

I started bleeding on my own a few days later, but my levels did not drop they way they would have expected if it was a complete miscarriage. I had the methotrexate since they weren't sure if it was ectopic or an abnormal intrauterine, and they had me do 2 of them. The 2nd one was about 10 days ago, and my levels have been going down steadily. I didn't experience any side effects from it. I have started exercising again, and I will say that being able to run again has definitely had some therapeutic value!

I also feel that strange relief about being glad that my levels are decreasing, but at this point my miscarriage has lasted longer than my pregnancy, and I just want an end to the doctor's visits!

Hope your next bloodwork goes well.


----------



## mamadonna

hello i hope u dont mind me popping in,i am also going thru the same thing,i had a bleed at 5wks but my beta levels continued to rise i got to 2122 on sat but sat night i suffered with extremely painful cramps in my right side(been having cramps on my right side all along but nothing like this),anyway they called me in for a scan today(7wks) and only a little scan of fluid could be seen,my bloods were drawn again and beta had only reached 2500,consultant thinks my pregnancy was eptopic due to the pain i was in but he thinks my body has pushed fetus out thru tube,he asked me if i wanted to have the methotrexate jab but i'm really not sure,he said that they will continue to check my blood and if it falls they wiil leave it to mother nature if it continues to rise i will have to have the jab:cry:


----------



## JPARR01

Checking in to see how you are doing and see what your levels are at now... xx


----------



## mamadonna

my levels are still rising


----------



## epump

*Michelle78*, so sorry to hear you went through something similar. One of the hardest things was how drawn out the process was - so much waiting and uncertainity. Glad you are feeling much better!

*mamadonna*, sorry that you are dealing with this as well. If you betas are still rising you should definitely talk to your doctor. It's normal for betas to rise a little bit after a methotrexate shot, but since you haven't had one yet I would definitely get it checked out. If it is ectopic, they can be very difficult to resolve on their own. Better to nip it in the bud sooner, yow know? Sending good thoughts your way.

*JPARR01*, no real news from me. Physically feeling much better. Beta was 77 last Friday - next draw will be this Friday. Still haven't gotten the clear to work out (grrr..) b/c my regular OB has been out the past few days and the other OB said to play it super conservative and wait a few more days. How are you feeling??


----------



## JPARR01

epump- I got my levels checked on Monday and they went down to 25( from 43.7 6 days prior). I go back this upcoming Friday to get them checked again. Ughh! It feels like they are taking forever to get down. I really just want it all over with.

I am also wondering when my first AF will arrive.


----------



## mamadonna

thanks epump i'm back at the hospital on fri,if levels continue to rise they have mentioned surgery


----------



## mamadonna

i just pop in to give an update i was rushed back in2 hospital yesturday,pregnancy was eptopic and i had to have my left tube removed:cry:


----------



## JPARR01

mamadonna said:


> i just pop in to give an update i was rushed back in2 hospital yesturday,pregnancy was eptopic and i had to have my left tube removed:cry:

I am so sorry to hear that. I'm thinking about ya! If you need to talk I'm here! :hugs:


----------



## epump

I'm so sorry, *mamadonna*. Sending you lots of good healing vibes. Thinking of you!!

Just got my week's HcG results - down to a 6 today. My dr wants to track me all the way down to zero, so I have to go back again next week. They also said no dance class/running/strenuous cardio until I am at a zero. So it looks like this extra weight isn't coming off anytime soon. I'm doing light yoga, walking, and some very slow elliptical machine. 

Just realized I would have been 11 weeks today :( Can't believe it's been that long - what an ordeal. :( :(


----------



## Michelle78

mamadonna, I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

epump, glad that you are almost down to 0. I know what you mean about the length of the ordeal. Hopefully you will be at 0 next draw. 

Got my blood results today and I went from 269 last Friday to 11 today. I passed what appeared to be a tiny sac on Monday :cry: and since my levels went down so rapidly, doctors now leaning against an ectopic. They also said that given how fast my levels came down, they do not need me to come back for any more bloodwork So a small bit of good news finally. I am looking forward to taking a few months away from doctor's visits.


----------



## epump

Just wanted to post one last update for this thread - I am finally back down to zero! So I've been cleared to exercise. The weather was yucky here this past weekend so I'm hoping to get my first run in this coming weekend. I've also booked an appt to speak with a therapist (someone who specializes in pregnancy loss, infertility, etc.) as these past few months have been so hard. Hopefully that will help bring some peace and closure to this ordeal.

If anyone is ever searching the boards and stumbles on this thread, please don't hestiate to reach out and PM me. I'd love to hear from you and offer whatever support I can. I know I searched these boards for ectopic stories a lot doing those awful first few weeks. 

Finally, thanks to everyone who responded to me, messaged me, replied, etc. You guys are truly amazing and you made this experience easier. I wish you all lost of happy, healthy, future pregnancies :) xoxo


----------



## LiftandRun

Epump congrats on your zero count . Best wishes with everything. You've been on quite a journey, thanks for everything you shared!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi Erin,

I'm really glad you are down to zero. Thanks for the update. Have a great first run!


----------



## Hpyns4life

Hey epump, have you started ttc journal?


----------



## coxy1978

Hi, 

How are your HCG levels now? Hope all is going well (as it can do)

I was also treated with methotrexate in March this year, after docs spent weeks trying to locate my pregnancy. It was devastating and so scary, i barely slept for about 6 weeks so I understand what you are going through. 

I found it hard to deal with the fact that I could still rupture after the methotrexate...and it usually takes a good 4 weeks to be given the all clear after the jab. During this time you must take it easy and still be vigilant about any signs of rupture. 

You shouldnt drink alcohol, take folic acid, or have intercourse until given the all clear.

Has your bleeding settled?, Ive heard it can be really heavy after methotrexate with lots of severe pain?
I never had any bleeding after the jab initially, which also worried me. The docs said I was absorbing it. Finally after about 5 weeks after the jab I had what seemed like a period but with lots of solid dark black crumbly bits in it, it was awful. 

But you may be interested to know, since the treatment, I have continued to get lots of twinges and niggles in the same side...ive been doing research to see if this is normal. My doctor didnt seem concerned and put my mind at rest with a blood test (last month) to check for pregnancy (as I convinced myself I could be having another ectopic). I was fine. 

However, the three months is just up and Im trying again now, but still the twinges in the side...I dont know if im doing the right thing. 

Please let me know how you're doing.


----------

